# Cold!



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey All,

It looks like we are getting the first major cold weather push through most of Central and Eastern US. Hasn't hit down here in Central Texas yet, but it is expected too tomorrow! I don't think we will see any freezing weather, but it is suppose to get down in the 40's and later this week even down into the 30's...Brrrrr!!

I gotta admit you guys up North that go through like -40...I don't know how you do it! So anyway how is it looking for you weather wise this week? I normally shoot indoors anyway, but will this effect your ability to shoot regularly?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Currently 45 degrees here and I'm wearing shorts :lol:
You can shoot down to about zero degrees, just have to compensate for slower ammo speed.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...all that smack you warmer state guys talk when someone hops on complaining about their cold weather is gonna come back to bite you! As my grandmother used to say..."God'l getcha!"


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am so lucky!  Looks to be sunny and warm here today on the Southern Oregon coast. Even when it rains it is still usually in the mid 50's I love it here!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mid 50's here in WNY...though I wish we had a little snow


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Getting 14 inches of snow today, all next week, lows -4 F. This will be a very, very long, cold and snowy winter in Minnesota!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not bragging just showing what it is here.

It's 5 or 6 degrees warmer than normal.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, man...I'm done with 70's for the year...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It really makes us appreciate the warm days when we get them.


----------

